# Need help for work ( Some one who worked at a boat service center )



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Guy's , I kind of need your help on this one . It has to do with work , Was curious if ANYONE worked for a boat service center or has a close friend who does if you can find out who supplies their OEM ( actually OES , "service parts" ) Harnesses for boats .


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

autos is 7 years...boats 4?...OEM is BS...


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah was trying to find companies like CDI electronics .. Trying to find who is originally putting the terminals on the actual harnesses .

Its funny by the time a product gets to you its gone through about 4 different hands or so .


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

My uncle works for a marine product company and they actually make the boat harnesses. My dad worked with them for a while and was the manager of the dept that did the wire terminating stuff. What is it exactly you need to know.


----------

